# What's that fungus?



## beeswaxx (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey everyone,
I have a paludarium set up, and over the past month or so have noticed these yellow dots on the soil of the land section. They were kind of furry, and I figured it was just some fungus or mold, and it would run its course.
Today I look in there, and these have sprouted up:

http://www3.telus.net/beeswaxx/paludarium/fungus1.jpg
http://www3.telus.net/beeswaxx/paludarium/fungus2.jpg
http://www3.telus.net/beeswaxx/paludarium/fungus3.jpg

They are about an inch tall

My question, does anyone know what it is, and is it going to release spores that will kill me and my family? I'm sure it is fine, but my knowledge in mushrooms and fungi is next to nothing.

Thanks!
Scott.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

youll be fine... fungi will come and go in your vivs, no worries. You might see a few hippies drooling on your glass, but otherwse, harmless


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks like a colony of P*nis!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Julio,

I think the correct terminology is 'fruiting body'. That's f-r-u-i-t-i-n-g b-o-d-y.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

hehe I have these as well, but mine have a white base with brown erm...heads. 

They have been coming up for the past week and a half now.

I have also had the little yellow balls.

Totally harmless.


----------



## beeswaxx (Feb 17, 2005)

Ah thanks everyone, good to hear.


----------

